# Sinamics Master Slave Konfiguration. Wie, bzw. wo finde ich Doku?



## Krumnix (21 September 2012)

Hallo.

Ich hab hier eine Sinamics S120 mit 2 Motormodulen + allem was dazu gehört.
Auf einer Schiene sollen nun 2 Räder jeweils mit einem Motor und einem Motormodul angetrieben werden.
Beide Motoren haben einen Geber verbaut, der angeschlossen ist.
Auf der Strecke befindet sich ein Streckengeber, der dazu da ist, eine Positionierung zu machen.

Wir oder wo stelle ich nun die Paramater bei den Sinamics ein, das ich hier 
1. eine Master-Slave-Konfig haben will (sprich, wer wird Master, wer Slave)
2. wie steuer ist die Umrichter über die SPS an (ProfiNet Telegramm 111 MDI-EPOS)
3. wo finde ich ggf. ne Doku zu dem ganzen?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## zako (21 September 2012)

Ich würde zunächst nur einen Antrieb mit Tel 111 in Betrieb nehmen und STW1 auf den Partnerantrieb spiegeln (Bico-Technik). So können beide Antriebe nur als Antrieb in der Steuerung betrachtet werden.
Ggf. den P840 des Masters mit dem r899.2 des Slaves verbinden, d.h. wenn der Slave nicht in Betrieb ist, wird auch der Master abgeschaltet. Zusätzlich können die Meldefunktionen dazu verwendet werden, dass die Drehzahlistwerte beider Antriebe zueinander verglichen werden.
Jetzt kommt die Frage der Kopplung. Wahrscheinlich ist reine Drehmomentkopplung im Slave nicht geeignet (er könnte durchgehen, okay man könnte noch die aktuelle Drehzahl des Masters als Maximaldrehzahl+x für den Slave vorgeben, aber so macht man es eigentlich nicht).
Lageregelung des Slaves ist auch nicht sinnvoll, da ohnehin nur ein ext. Geber vorhanden ist. 
Man kann aber den Drehzahlsollwert des Masters direkt den Slave vorgeben. Um geringe Unterschiede beim Raddurchmesser zu berücksichtigen, kann man relativ einfach die Bezugsdrehzahl in p2000 abgleichen.
Nun könnte es immer noch dazu kommen, dass die Drehmomentaufteilung nicht symmetrisch ist. Dazu kann z.B. mit Statik gearbeitet werden - siehe Funktionshandbuch.
Falls definierte Drehmomentaufteilungen notwendig sind, dann kann man das über einen Ausgleichsregler machen. Dazu gibt es Lösungen mit DCC. 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/38470057

Man könnte sich nun auch noch Gedanken machen, ob man nicht noch ein Verspannmoment benötigt, oder beim Beschleunigen und Abbremsen eine unsymmetrische Drehmomentaufteilung braucht. 
Ganz gut könnte man hier auch noch die Drehmomentvorsteuerung einsetzen - alles was man vorsteuern kann, braucht man nicht über einen Regler machen.  

Übrigens: Jedenfalls beide Antriebe auf einer CU320-2 rechnen. Dann kann man die Sollwerte totzeitfrei von einem DO auf das andere koppeln (von der kleineren DO- Nummer auf die größere), das ist ein regelungstechnischer Vorteil gegenüber Singleachsantriebe, wo man z.B. über Buskommunikation erst die Daten an den Slave übergibt .


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2012)

Ich habe mit einer CU320 einen Getriebegleichlauf realisiert, den eigentlichen Kern, ein CFC-Baustein in der CU320 hat dabei allerdings ein Kollege von Siemens entworfen. Wenn man da selbst Hand anlegen will, muß man sich auf  jeden Fall die CFC-Option für die Sinamics zulegen, dann kann man in der CU320 CFC-Programme erstellen. Einige Sachen, wie das oben beschriebene umkopieren von Parametern geht auch so mit der o.g. Bicotechnik. Zum Gleichlauf hatte Siemens 2 Beispiele entwickelt, einmal rel. Gleichlauf mit und einmal ohne DCC. Das war aber keine geregelter Gleichlauf, sondern ein Gleichlauf über identische Einstellungen der Regler und gleichzeitigen Start/Stop. Diese Beispiele sind leider nicht mehr auf der Siemens-Seite zu finden (Keine weiß warum...) aber unser wirklich guter Fachberater konnte mir die Programme noch besorgen, dabei ist auch eine kleine Oberfläche für WinCCFlex. Schlußendlich reichte das in meinem Fall nicht, der Gleichlauf per Regelung über einen CFC-Baustein in der CU320 hat aber bestens funktioniert und das gewünschte Ergebnis geliefert.


----------



## zako (22 September 2012)

Ralle:


> Diese Beispiele sind leider nicht mehr auf der Siemens-Seite zu finden




... hier sind wohl folgende Applikationen gemeint;
SINAMICS S120 Einfacher Gleichlauf mit Epos
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/48947154
elektronisches Getriebe
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/48957385

... wie oben beschrieben sehe ich aber hier den Ansatz über  Lagegleichlauf nicht.


----------



## Krumnix (23 September 2012)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal den Master mit dem Telegramm 111 erstellt und den Slave die Signale aus STW1 per BiCo vom Master aufgelegt. 
Der Master errechnet dann mit dem EPOS ja die Drehzahl und diesen Wert habe ich beim Slave eingetragen.
Der Slave selber hat nur die Konfiguration Drehzahlregler mit Geber.
Läuft erstmal sauber. Obs das richtige ist, weiß ich aber nicht 
Mal sehen, was noch möglich ist.


----------



## Ralle (23 September 2012)

zako schrieb:


> Ralle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann sich das zumindest mal ansehen, für viele Fälle reicht das.
Mit CFC kann man dann eine eigene Gleichlaufregelung zusammenbauen, das ist es ja, was der Siemens Mitarbeiter dann auch getan hat. Ein wenig Erfahrung gehört zugegebener maßen dazu, leider hat er seinen Baustein geschützt, so daß man aus den Interna nichts lernen konnte, aber die CU320 kann das mühelos ohne eine SPS leisten, ich hatte noch die alte CU320 (nur halb so schnell) und habe 2 Achsen kaskadiert  geregelt, das lief schon einmal recht gut.


----------



## zako (24 September 2012)

Hallo Krumnix,

ich würde zumindest mal die Drehmomente der beiden Antriebe während einer Positionierung mit dem Trace aufzeichnen. Dann sieht man, ob die Antriebe symmetrisch belastet werden oder sogar gegeneinander arbeiten.
Bitte auch mal testen, wenn ein Fehler auftritt. Z.B. Reaktion auf AUS1, AU2, AUS3 (oder Ankerkurzschlussbremsung, direkte Bremsenansteuerung, SAFETY, ... falls aktiviert) jeweils am Master und Slave (erzwingbar über ext. Störung mit ensprechender Störreaktion). 
Welcher Drehzahlsollwert für den Slave wurde verdrahtet ? - am besten ist wohl der r62 des Masters.

Übrigens, beim EPos wird ganz gern vergessen, dass bei Abschalten mit AUS1, auch mit der AUS1- Rampe verzögert wird - die steht defaultmäßig auf 10s (also mit dem gewünschten Wert belegen (ggf. auch AUS3- Rampe)).


----------

